# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  peter tosh mausoleum

## sally2012

how far from savanna-la-mar is peter tosh mausoleum? did somebody visit that place already and how did you find it?

----------


## TBfan

I really cqn not answer how far from Sav. But I do know I have passed it on the way from Mo Bay to TB. You can see it from the road. It should not be hard to find. Belmont is lovely.

----------


## Miss Anna

Take a route taxi from Negril to Sav. Step out by the end of the main street infront of Sav market. Look for a route taxi going to Whitehouse. Look out on the left after you pass the Bluefields Beach Park exit. Or just tell the driver you want to step out at Peter Tosh home. You won't miss the famouse gate. Theres a lovely beach some steps away and some places to eat fresh fish.

----------


## Negril1990

had to pay my respect

----------


## jeannieb

We went about 3 years ago. It was nice. We were the only tourists there. No hassle. There are a few Tosh t-shirts you can buy but not much else. I thought it was a peaceful resting place. Not commercialized like Marley's tomb. There were a few guys around to answer any questions you might have. One guy walked us around the grounds. He showed us what they grow: fruits, trees, flowers, herbs. I met Tosh's Mother while I was there. She was out for her daily walk. I didn't take any pictures of us with her, it just felt rude to do so at the time. If you are in the area, stop in. It is a nice visit. Only takes about 20 minutes or so. Cost was cheap...maybe $10-15usd per person. We stopped in on the way to Bluefields.

----------

